# Que and Cruz line up



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

JD's Smokin Misfits Jerry Dyer Fredericksburg VA 
Andy's Old Coot Cafe Cornholers & Critter Cookers Mac McPherson Aragona VA 
Ashburn Barbeque Robb Williams Ashburn  VA 
Gooney Creek BBQ Bruce Henson Browntown VA 
Texas Rib's & BBQ Danny Sager Centreville MD 
Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq Mike Richter Jessup MD 
Lyin Pigs Mark McDowell Accokeck MD 
Serial Grillers Mark Breen Yorktown VA 
Swine Not Rick Zapka Leesburg VA 
MOMM'S Famous Cooking Team Tres Bradshaw Richmond VA 
Hog Town Boys Rodney Gallier Madison Heitght VA 
The Pig's Ear Mike Collins Amherst VA 
The Big Pig Alexander McConnell Charlottesville VA 
3 Eyz BBQ Dan Hixon Baltimore  MD 
Chads Dads BBQ Bob England King & Queen CH VA 
Hogback Mnt BBQ Ruben Showalter Fairfield VA 
Benjamin's Barbeque       
Pigs On The Run John Atkins Palmyra VA 
Cat Sass BBQ Mark Agee Maidens  VA 
Dizzy Pig Chris Cappel Fairfax VA 
Pitts Custom Q Steve Pittmon Chatham VA 
Big Ugly's BBQ Chris Hall Perryville MD 
Lucky Dog Chase Goodwin Sanford NC 
Virginia BBQ Pirates Tom Adams Springfield VA 
Tar River BBQ Charlie Pope Newportnews VA 
The Princess and the Pig Eric Buras Clifton VA 
The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ Lloyd Sossei Chesterfield VA 
M&H BBQ Mitch Johnston Beaverdam VA 
Big C's Stew and Que Chiles Cridlin Richmond VA 
Jackie's Crew BBQ John Swanson Chesapeake VA 
Pavone Brothers BBQ Dave Pavone Bristow VA 
A. W.'s BBQ Alex Lawsonw Atlantic VA 
Smokin Jay's Byrd Mill BBQ Jay Gillespie Louisa VA 
P & D's BBQ Don Gum Verona VA 
Buckner Brothers Barbeque Elliott Buckner Midlothian VA 
Up N $moke Scott Ashton Duram NC 
Wood Chix Lee Ann Whippen Chesapeake VA 
Tarheel BBQ Roy Murray Hertford NC 
Hambones by the Fire Rick Hamilton Yorktown VA 
Just Smokin' Around Bill Rittelmeyer Woodsboro MD 
Old Domion Smokehouse Nelson Colwell Chesapeake VA 
Big Knife Cooking Wayne Nelson Chesapeake VA 
Black Cat BBQ Jen Windsor Baltimore  MD 
Pork & Dean's BBQ Team Dean Ayres Phoenix MD 
Cool Smoke Tuffy Stone  Richmond VA 
Widespread BBQ Jon Sibol Elkton VA 
Get hooked BBQ Brian Crawford Ruckersville VA 
Po Boyz BBQ Matt Sparrow Grifton NC 
ACME Brothers BBQ Scott     
Can't Stop Grillin' Tim Brown Puslinch Ontario 
Checkerd Pig Tommy Huston Martinsville VA


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 8, 2009)

UH OH..Cool Smoke is in there...WATCH OUT!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2009)

Fantastic turn out Bill! I hope maybe I can come down and buy you a beer!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 9, 2009)

Just AWESOME!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Fantastic turn out Bill! I hope maybe I can come down and buy you a beer!



You make it and the beer is on me.  I would love to have you there.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Just AWESOME!!!



Diva,  do you know that Tim Brown guy from CA?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2009)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":12lbw7vv]Just AWESOME!!!



Diva,  do you know that Tim Brown guy from CA?[/quote:12lbw7vv]
Tim Brown is a very nice guy


----------



## BBQcure (Jun 11, 2009)

aahh Thanks Dave you are the greatest. I will now holdoff on coming by your house in a few weeks when we go to Bostonhills and not cook hotdogs on your Ranch as I was planning just because of that.    

Tim


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 11, 2009)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":ezrg02cb]Just AWESOME!!!



Diva,  do you know that Tim Brown guy from CA?[/quote:ezrg02cb]

Yup I most definately do.  (And on a side note he makes Witt and Bubba seem like the most agreeable couple of sweethearts on the planet)   

How many spots are available?


----------



## Unity (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm impressed, Bill, a comp with more than 50 teams. 



--John


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2009)

BBQcure said:
			
		

> aahh Thanks Dave you are the greatest. I will now holdoff on coming by your house in a few weeks when we go to Bostonhills and not cook hotdogs on your Ranch as I was planning just because of that.
> 
> Tim


Wife did cook some dogs on the RK the other day....I'm getting in touch with a lawyer....I will see you at boston I'm supposed to help Bubba out


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated list.

JD's Smokin Misfits
Andy's Old Coot Cafe Cornholers & Critter Cookers
Ashburn Barbeque
Gooney Creek BBQ
Texas Rib's & BBQ
Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
Lyin Pigs
Serial Grillers
Swine Not
MOMM'S Famous Cooking Team
Hog Town Boys
The Pig's Ear
The Big Pig
3 Eyz BBQ
Chads Dads BBQ
Hogback Mnt BBQ
Q-This!  BBQ
Pigs On The Run
Cat Sass BBQ
Dizzy Pig
Pitts Custom Q
Big Ugly's BBQ
Lucky Dog
Virginia BBQ Pirates
Tar River BBQ
The Princess and the Pig
The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ
M&H BBQ
Big C's Stew and Que
Jackie's Crew BBQ
Pavone Brothers BBQ
A. W.'s BBQ
Smokin Jay's Byrd Mill BBQ
P & D's BBQ
Buckner Brothers Barbeque
Up N $moke
The Professor and Maryann
Wood Chix
Tarheel BBQ
Hambones by the Fire
Just Smokin' Around
Old Dominion Smokehouse
Big Knife Cooking
Black Cat BBQ
Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
Cool Smoke
Widespread BBQ
Get hooked BBQ
Po Boyz BBQ
Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
Permanent Camper
ACME Brothers BBQ
Can’t Stop Grillin’
Checkerd Pig
Buckshot BBQ
Diva Q


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 23, 2009)

There are some MAJOR players in there, Bill!!  Great job this year growing the whole event!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 24, 2009)

We are really looking forward to this for sure!


----------



## CookwareFreak (Jun 24, 2009)

We're in trouble!!


----------

